# IBM Thinkpad PCI bus not working, gentoo 1.4_rc2 vanilla src

## darcym

hi,

I recently posted a request for help gettting an Inetel pro 100 NIC working on this laptop. 

I have discovered what this card is not working. there appears to be an error when gentoo boots configuring my PCI bus, therefore gentoo can't actually see the NIC.

Similar situation though, where I can boot from the cdrom and configure the NIC as the pci bus is working, but there is something not working in my current config when I boot from the harddisk

when I boot from the harddisk it DOESN'T work, and this is the output from dmesg | grep -i pci 

 *Quote:*   

> PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd94f, last bus=7
> 
> PCI: Using configuration type 1
> 
> PCI: Probing PCI hardware
> ...

 

a wise chap on #gentoo advised my to look at my power managment options

Here is the output of dmesg | grep -i acpi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BIOS-e820: 000000001ffe0000 - 000000001ffeec00 (ACPI data)
> 
>  BIOS-e820: 000000001ffeec00 - 000000001fff0000 (ACPI NVS)
> ...

 

here is my .config for my kernel build 

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit
> 
> #
> ...

 

I am missing /proc/pci

Any advice or help would be great.

Thanksm

Matt.

----------

## pilla

I think you should use APM instead of ACPI.

----------

## darcym

Worth a try, thanks

I'll update after a kernel re-compile

----------

## darcym

Hi,

I removed acpi from the kernel and just used apm 

I get the same error. 

the output from dmesg looks like this 

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.4.20 (root@jaguar.no-dns.co.uk) (gcc version 3.2.1) #1 SMP Mon Jan 13 16:09:04 GMT 2003
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> 
>  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)
> ...

 

I am open to more suggestions, I have had this problem for a week and I have no idea why this is not working.

thanks for the input so far.

Matt.

----------

## pilla

see you bios config:

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Could not enable APIC!

----------

## darcym

thats the strange thing, 

I cannot find any APIC settings in the bios, the closest I found was the APM stuff which I have enabled.

The other strange thing is is why does it try to re-enable APIC when I have removed it from the kernel and used apm ??

 *Quote:*   

> Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling. 

 

Thanks for the input ?

keep em coming.

Matt.

----------

## pilla

Don't mess APIC and ACPI

APIC deals with interrupts, ACPI deals with power management AFAIK.

How is your irq configuration in the BIOS? I have a Thinkpad T23 and may help you with this issue, I think.

----------

## darcym

case of fat fingers there, I actually meant apic

Ok, in the IBM bios the pcia pcib pcic etc was all set to an interupt of 11. I this normally works, but I thought I would try setting it to "auto" in the hope that apic would assign them for me. However no joy.

I am confused a little with apic as apic is under the power managment settings under the kernel ?? why does this come under this heading ?

Could you suggest a base kernel to install ??? what apic settings do you use for your T23 ???

I have struggled for a week with this problem so any advice you have would be great.

----------

## darcym

Can someone tell me where the apic options are in the kernel

----------

## pilla

I am running gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r1

```

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_LOLAT=y

CONFIG_LOLAT_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII31=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_3GB=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_APM=y

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_BLK_STATS=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PIIX_TUNING=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA_RADIO=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1400

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1050

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

CONFIG_INTEL_RNG=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FB_LOGO_POWEREDBY=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=y

CONFIG_FBCON_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_ICH=m

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS=m

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SCANNER=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

```

----------

## pilla

Processor type and features, Local APIC support on uniprocessors and IO-APIC suport on Uniprocessors I think.

----------

## darcym

to the people who replied and helped me get this working.

It turns out 2 mistakes had been made.

Option 1.) The person I was talking to in #gentoo had got APIC and power managment confused. So I was on the wrong track first of all

Option 2.) After playing with the kernel I stopped trying APIC as I thought I had tried it after listening to the chap in #gentoo, so I discounted APIC, when a simple enabling of APIC was all it took.

I am up and working, I can't believe I wasted a week on this.

BIG THANKS to all who helped and tried to help.

A valuable lesson.

Matt.

----------

